# Sweet_Dell's Journal



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 6, 2006)

I think that this is a great site to have my journal at because of all the excellent information here. I did have a journal else where but I like this site better!! So here goes...

I quit the gym in October and now I workout at home and so far I really like it. I don't think that it limits me to my exercises since I already do only free weights. So I decided to start Cowpimps 4 day a week undulating periodization program and so far (only 2 days in) i love it. It's different than my 4 day I was doing and I like the set/rep mix. 

Monday December 4, 2006

Standing OH DB Press 75sec RI
20x3
20x3
20x3
20x3
20x3
20x3
25x3
25x3
I guess I should of maybe started with the 25's?

Chin ups 75sec RI
bwx3
bwx2
bwx3
bwx3
bwx3
bwx2 & 3/4 (It counts doesn't it )
bwx3
bwx1 (I just couldn't finish)

Decline DB Press 45sec RI  (I have never done these before)
20x10
20x10
20x10
20x10

Long Bar Rows 45sec RI
75x10
75x8
65x8
60x10
Went way too heavy at first and should of started at 60.

I thought I would try to do 1 bicep excercise for some isolation work but my arms were done!!! 

Tuesday December 5,2006

Squat (Full)75sec RI
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3

SLDL 45sec RI
115x10
115x10
115x10
115x10

DB Lunges 45sec RI
25'sx10
25'sx10
25'sx10
25'sx10


Very, very, very tired!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice going! I love undulating periodization, its one of the best ways to keep a program both effective and interesting IMO.

Journals have also helped me a lot. Tracking progress FTW!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2006)

CP knows his stuff and is a great guy. 
Nice wo !


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for encouragement!!  

Thursday December 7, 2006

Bench Press 75 sec RI
75x3
75x3
75x3
75x3
75x3
75x3
75x3
75x3

Yates' Rows
85x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3

Bench Dips
BW+15x10
BW+15x10
BW+15x10
BW+15x10

Pulldowns
80x10
80x10
80x10
80x10

I'm not even through the first week and I can't believe this workout program. It's really pushing me more then I've felt in a long time. Simple but effective. Loving it so far....


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 11, 2006)

Well Friday was my Birthday so I decided that I wasn't going to workout and I would workout Saturday instead. My husband took me out for dinner and we had a great time. Wine, food and laughter and some more wine for me!!!
Saturday came and I felt a little hungover so workout didn't happen...oh well.
Back on for Sunday...

Sunday December 10, 2006

Deadlifts
155x3
155x3
160x3
160x3
160x3
160x3
160x3
160x3

DB Split Squats
35'sx10
35'sx10
35'sx10
35'sx10

Lying Leg Curls 
50x10
55x10
55x10
55x10
I know the program called for Glute Ham Raises but I workout at home so I improvised with leg curls. Any other suggestions? 

It was a good workout and I'm glad that I didn't try to do this Saturday I think i would have !!!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 11, 2006)

Monday December 11, 2006

Standing OH DB Press 30sec RI
15x12
15x12
15x12

Close Grip Pulldowns 30sec RI
80x12
80x12
80x12
The program called for chinups but it was all I could do last week at 8x3 so there was no way I was even going to come close to doing 3x12 this week. I used the chinning triangle on the pulldowns for this instead.

Decline DB Press 75sec RI
25x5
30x5
30x5
30x5
30x5

Long Bar Rows
75x5
75x5
75x5
75x5
75x5

EZ Bar Curls 30 sec RI
30x12
30x12
30x12

Lovin' this program!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi! Welcome!
HEY EVERYBODY.....LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE ANOTHER ANIMAL ON OUR HANDS HERE!

NICE workouts! Just keep hammering on the pull ups...you'll get them!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hi! Welcome!
> HEY EVERYBODY.....LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE ANOTHER ANIMAL ON OUR HANDS HERE!
> 
> NICE workouts! Just keep hammering on the pull ups...you'll get them!



Thanks for the encouragement!!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 13, 2006)

Wednesday December 13, 2006

Squats (Full)
65x10 (I failed on this set)
55x12
55x12
I guess I should of started lighter. I don't think I have ever squated in the 12 rep range....it kicked my ass!!! lol 

SLDL
145x5
145x5
145x5
145x5
145x5

DB Lunges
30x5
35x5
35x5
35x5
35x5

One word....tired.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2006)

hell no! Don't start lighter! u ripped it! Your body was confused..and it will be stronger and ready for the next workout.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 13, 2006)

agreed with burner try another week at 60....good looking workouts


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks guys!!  

Thursday December 14, 2006.

Bench Press 30sec RI
60x12
60x12
60x8 (failed)
These high reps are killing me!!! I think my body is in shock!!! My arms feel like jello.

Yates' Rows 30sec RI
60x12
65x12
65x12

Bench Dips 75sec RI
BW+25x5
BW+35x5
BW+35x5
BW+35x5
BW+35x5

Pulldowns 75sec RI
90x5
90x5
90x5
95x5
95x5

It was a good workout (my arms are still shaking!! lol) and I'm still lovin' the program!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2006)

I think those itty bitty rests are contributing as well!


----------



## WBM (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice workout. I'll be following along, if that's okay with you.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I think those itty bitty rests are contributing as well!



I think you're right!! I never really thought about how the rest intervals play such a big part in a program as I do now.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 15, 2006)

WBM said:


> Very nice workout. I'll be following along, if that's okay with you.



Thank you. Absolutely!!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm back to working out again. We had christmas parties and family christmas gatherings to go to on the weekend and there either wasn't enough time to workout or I just felt crappy (actually hungover). Damn the holidays!!!! lol 

Monday December 18, 2006

Deadlifts 30sec RI
115x12
115x12
115x12

Split Squats 75sec RI
45x5
50x5
50x5
50x5
50x5

Lying Leg Curls 75sec RI
80x5
80x5
80x5
75x5
70x5
I was really struggling on the last couple of sets.

This is the end of my 2nd week on Cowpimp's undulating periodization program and even in this short time I'm seeing results. I weighed myself this morning and have lost a couple pounds and I'm seeing more definition in my body!! I'm very happy!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

nice looking workout! Betcha'll be having that funny walk tomorrow...


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> nice looking workout! Betcha'll be having that funny walk tomorrow...



Lol!!   Could hardly walk up the stairs tonight....can't wait 'till tomorrow!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

I love it when you step offa curb or down the last step...and your legs buckles from under you...
non-gym goers...will look at you odd and continue to scarf down thier dollar meal burger...but a fellow lifter will look at you quizzically...all you have to say is: Squats.
They will know..and give you the nod of approval..


----------



## WBM (Dec 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I love it when you step offa curb or down the last step...and your legs buckles from under you


Even better when you finally get to puke after wobbling out of the weight area.  

Very nice workout, SD. No more hangovers!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 19, 2006)

WBM said:


> Even better when you finally get to puke after wobbling out of the weight area.
> 
> Very nice workout, SD. No more hangovers!



Thanks!! No more hangovers...I promise....I hope...I'll try....I think...lol


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

how's the walk today?


hhmm...never hurled after a set...been lightheaded and needed to sit down...even leave..but never puked...


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 19, 2006)

Tuesday December 19, 2006

Standing OH DB Press 60sec RI
20'sx6
20'sx6
20'sx6
20'sx6

Chipups 60sec RI
BWx5
BWx3 pulls/3 negatives
BWx2 pulls/4 negatives
BWx1 pull/4 negatives
I thought if I couldn't pull myself up I could at least work on the negatives. I failed on the last one.

Decline DB Press 60sec RI
25'sx8
25'sx8
25'sx8
25'sx8
25'sx8

Long Bar Rows 60sec RI
60x8
60x8
60x8
60x8
60x8

Very tired but the workout felt good. I love the set/rep mix in this program, it's very challenging for me.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> how's the walk today? QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Surprisingly...Not too bad.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

wellgood! Hopefully tomorrow shall be good too! 

da-am! Look at that workout! Luv a woman who can do BW pull ups...was a friend of mine...she was able to walk past a pull up station..knock out a set of ten like it was nothing and keep on her way....and yes, our tongues were hanging out...


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 21, 2006)

Thursday December 21, 2006

Squats (ATG) 60sec RI
70x6
70x6
75x6
75x6

SLDL 60sec RI
125x8
125x8
125x8
125x8
125x8

DB Lunges 60sec RI
25'sx8
25'sx8
25'sx8
25'sx8
25'sx8

I could hardly finish tonight but I refused to give up and take the easy way. Damn stubbornness!! I'm really feeling the workout now because my legs feel like rubber bands.  I know tomorrow is going to hurt!!!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 21, 2006)

It's great to see someone else doing the real movements. And a female to boot. If you weren't about twice my age, I'd ask you to marry me.

CowPimp certainly knows what he's doing. His routines are great and very carefully planned. I like undulating periodization as well, but lately I've been doing more of the single-factor training advocated by people such as Brooks Kubik. It's much more specific to hardcore strength training though. I'll stop rambling now.

Glad to see that you're already obtaining results. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 22, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:


> It's great to see someone else doing the real movements. And a female to boot. If you weren't about twice my age, I'd ask you to marry me.
> 
> CowPimp certainly knows what he's doing. His routines are great and very carefully planned. I like undulating periodization as well, but lately I've been doing more of the single-factor training advocated by people such as Brooks Kubik. It's much more specific to hardcore strength training though. I'll stop rambling now.
> 
> Glad to see that you're already obtaining results. Keep up the good work!




Thanks for stopping by my journal!!  

Cowpimp has been extremly helpful and I've learned lots here from everybody really. I wish I could convince more women to step off of the cardio machines and start lifting more because it has helped me achive a leaner and better looking body then just cardio alone could have ever done. But, they think that they are going to look like Ronnie Coleman if they were to lift any sort of heavier weight. This annoys me so much! Thats just my 2 cent rant for today!!  

By the way, who is Brooks Kubik?


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm finally back after the holidays!!! 
It felt like all we did was visit with family, eat and drink...oh..wait...that's exactly what we did!!! I don't think I could sit around and eat and do no physical exercise day in and day out but I guess that's the life of the average Canadian!! Couldn't do it!!!
It was good to take a bit of a break but now it's time to get back to a routine.

Wednesday December 27, 2007

Bench 60sec RI
65x6
70x6
70x6
70x6

Yates' Rows 60sec RI
80x6
80x6
85x6
85x6

Bench Dips 60sec RI
BWx20x8
BWx20x8
BWx20x8
BWx25x8
BWx25x8
My tri's were screaming!

Pulldowns 60sec RI
80x8
80x8
85x8
85x8
85x8

It was a good workout and I didn't feel as drained as when I first started this program.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2006)

Lookin' good! Bet you were stronger? Maybe the extra days off..and the extra food...filled ya up, rested you..and now u are ready to tear it up again!


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

So on each workout you only do 3-4 exercises?


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Lookin' good! Bet you were stronger? Maybe the extra days off..and the extra food...filled ya up, rested you..and now u are ready to tear it up again!




Hey, thanks!!  Yes, ready to get back into the groove!!!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> So on each workout you only do 3-4 exercises?



Yes. I'm following Cowpimp's undulating periodization program. I really like it and have seen some positive changes in my body. I am getting leaner on this program and muscle definition is coming up. I was stuck in my old program and this one seemed to give me another jump start. I now know that I have to change my rep/set/RI if I still want to see results. This is something I never took into a lot of consideration before. But I'm learning!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey!
Shock-n-awe, baby!
SHOCK AND AWE!


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation. I just did change my program as well. My results kinda just stopped. I am hoping they pick back up soon!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 2, 2007)

Well so much for getting back into the routine of lifting. I didn't count on getting the flu!!!   I'm still not feeling 100% (actually I'm not feeling even 80% yet!! lol) but I know from previous experience not to push myself to soon and just rest and get better. Kind of sad but I miss my workouts and just feel like shit!!! 
Oh well... I'm sure I will be back posting workouts soon enough. Then I will happier!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

so will we!

Happy New Year!
Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## WBM (Jan 6, 2007)

Seems like the ickies are going around right now. I hope that you're feeling better!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi all!!  

Well I'm started on the road to recovery. This has been a rough 2 weeks and I think I'm almost feeling better!!! lol. I will see how I feel tomorrow and maybe try a workout then. Can't wait to get back and start to lift again. I feel so weak!
I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2007)

if u are still sick..bite the bullet and wait till u are better...it will tax your immune system..and take longer to get better...Trust me..I know all about chomping at the bit to get back in the gym..


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 8, 2007)

Monday January 8, 2007

I'm back.....!!!! Definitely feeling better!!  

Here's how the workout went...

Standing OH DB Press  75sec RI
20x3
20x3
20x3
20x3
20x3
20x3
20x3
20x3

Close Grip Pullups  75sec RI
BWx3
BWx3
BWx3
BWx3
BWx3
BWx3
BWx3
BWx2  (I tried for 3 but failed at 2)

Decline DB Press  45sec RI
25'sx10
25'sx10
25'sx10
25'sx10

Long Bar Rows  45sec RI
60x10
60x10
60x10
60x10

I was happy with the workout and it seems like I just picked up where I left off last time. It's good to be back!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 9, 2007)

Tuesday January 9, 2007

Squat (ATG)  75sec RI
85x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3

Rom. DL  45sec RI
125x10
125x10
125x10
125x8

Reverse DB Lunges  45sec RI
25'sx10
25'sx10
25'sx8
25'sx0
Couldn't finish my sets on this one. My legs were starting to shake!!!!  

It was a hard workout and I'm sure I'll be feeling it 24 - 48 hours from now!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

wow..back w/ a vengance, eh? look at all those pull ups!
How do u like doing the standing DB Mil Presses?


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 10, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> wow..back w/ a vengance, eh? look at all those pull ups!
> How do u like doing the standing DB Mil Presses?



Yes, back and ready to go! Rest really does the body good.

The standing DB presses are actually harder for me to do then the seated. I don't know if that's normal? I can press more weight seated then standing. I like doing them though. Makes for beautiful shoulders!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

Sweet_Dell said:


> The standing DB presses are actually harder for me to do then the seated. I don't know if that's normal? I can press more weight seated then standing. I like doing them though. Makes for beautiful shoulders!!


 
You may need to work on your core.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You may need to work on your core.



Yes. I think you are right. I remember when I started I could barely lift 15lb DB's for Standing OH Press and I wasn't doing as much in the way of compound lifts or effective core work.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

Sweet_Dell said:


> Yes. I think you are right. I remember when I started I could barely lift 15lb DB's for Standing OH Press and I wasn't doing as much in the way of compound lifts or effective core work.


 
My favorite core exercise is the Overhead Squats.

If you need any help with really working your core, check out P-funk's, Cowpimps, or Dale's journals.  Those guys know so much that if I tried to take in all they had to teach, it'd be like Scanners.  *POP*


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> My favorite core exercise is the Overhead Squats.
> 
> If you need any help with really working your core, check out P-funk's, Cowpimps, or Dale's journals.  Those guys know so much that if I tried to take in all they had to teach, it'd be like Scanners.  *POP*



Thanks for the suggestions! 
I remember trying to do overhead squats at the gym for the first time and I really liked them. I found they worked everything!! I had a lot of people starring at me because nobody did these much less even squated. I guess I felt insecure about doing them so I just stuck with squating. Now I workout at home so I'm definitely going to incorporate them in my program and do some more searching on core exercises.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 11, 2007)

Thursday January 11, 2007

Bench Press  75sec RI
75x3
75x3
75x3
75x3
75x3
75x3
75x3
75x2

Yates' Rows  75sec RI
90x3
95x3
95x3
95x3
95x3
95x3
95x3
95x3

Bench Dips  45sec RI
BW+15x10
BW+15x10
BW+15x10
BW+15x8

Pulldowns  45sec RI
80x10
80x10
80x10
80x8


Good workout but I'm tired now.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2007)

Strong looking workouts!

Overhead Squats are a good way to go. Theyre pretty tough, but well worth the effort.

I like doing Farmer's Walks for overall strength aswell. Good for gripwork too.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 12, 2007)

Friday January 12, 2007

Deadlifts  75sec RI
155x3
165x3
165x3
165x3
165x3
165x3
165x3
165x3 *Oh...I'm going to feel this tomorrow!!!  

DB Split Squats  45sec RI
35'sx10
35'sx10
35'sx10
35'sx10

Good Mornings  45sec RI
45x10
55x10
55x10
55x10 *Still trying to get my form down.

Planks 30sec
Birddog 28sec
(30sec RI)
Planks 38
Birddog 20
I'm not sure if I should be doing sets of these or just building up my overall holding time on them?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 12, 2007)

If you're looking for some core exercises, I have a few suggestions:

-Overhead Bulgarian squats
-Turkish get ups
-Unilateral RDLs
-Unilateral benches
-Power snatches

I didn't see any of these in your workouts at first glance, so you might want to give them a try. They're so much fun!

Nice job with the workouts. I really like seeing someone else doing the same type of training that I do. Excellent work!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 12, 2007)

Sweet_Dell said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> I remember trying to do overhead squats at the gym for the first time and I really liked them. I found they worked everything!! I had a lot of people starring at me because nobody did these much less even squated. I guess I felt insecure about doing them so I just stuck with squating. Now I workout at home so I'm definitely going to incorporate them in my program and do some more searching on core exercises.


 
Don't ever let anyone else's unqualified opinion of you stop you from doing anything weight training-related.  There are people giving me crap just for working out!

I work out at home too.  There are a few pieces of equipment that I miss out on, but it's not worth it to me to go work out at a gym.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 15, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> If you're looking for some core exercises, I have a few suggestions:
> 
> -Overhead Bulgarian squats
> -Turkish get ups
> ...




I looked up Turkish get ups (I had no idea what they were?) and I started to incorporate them when I jump rope. Sort of like a circuit training idea. 30sec jump rope/30sec Turkish get ups/30-45sec rest. I can only do about 5 intervals of these before I start to really drag my ass but, it's a start! I hate cardio so I try and make it kind of interesting.

I have done Unilateral RDLs and they are very effective. Definitely feel them!

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Don't ever let anyone else's unqualified opinion of you stop you from doing anything weight training-related.  There are people giving me crap just for working out!
> 
> I work out at home too.  There are a few pieces of equipment that I miss out on, but it's not worth it to me to go work out at a gym.




I miss some of the friends I made at the gym but, I definitely don't miss all the "advice" that I use to get while I worked out (believe me there was a lot of "knowledgable" people giving me their opinions). So I'm loving working out at home.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 15, 2007)

Monday January 15, 2007

Standing DB OH Press  30sec RI
15'sx12
15'sx12
15'sx12

Close Grip Pulldowns 30sec RI
80x12
85x12
85x10

Incline DB Press 75sec RI
20'sx5
20'sx5
20'sx5
25'sx5
25'sx5  My bench just SUCKS!!!  My wrist either gets sore or I get a pain in my shoulder so I can't go heavier.

Long Bar Rows 75sec RI
75x5
80x5
80x5
80x5
80x5

Not a bad workout and I felt stronger on my pulls this time.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 15, 2007)

Looking good! If you wanted to work your core more you could replace the incline DB bench presses with pushups - do sets of 5 moving your feet up on the stairs- 1 step, 2 steps, 3 steps and then back down again. Just an idea.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2007)

Sweet_Dell said:


> I miss some of the friends I made at the gym but, I definitely don't miss all the "advice" that I use to get while I worked out (believe me there was a lot of "knowledgable" people giving me their opinions). So I'm loving working out at home.


I hate it when people give you unsolicited advice...the neve of them...
BTW...the next time you are benching...your feet should be.....


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 16, 2007)

Sweet_Dell said:


> I looked up Turkish get ups (I had no idea what they were?) and I started to incorporate them when I jump rope. Sort of like a circuit training idea. 30sec jump rope/30sec Turkish get ups/30-45sec rest. I can only do about 5 intervals of these before I start to really drag my ass but, it's a start! I hate cardio so I try and make it kind of interesting.
> 
> I have done Unilateral RDLs and they are very effective. Definitely feel them!
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions!



I'm such an idiot!!!  I meant to say that I do 30sec jump rope/30sec *Burpees (not Turkish get ups!!)* 30-45sec rest.

But, I plan on incorporating Turkish get ups in my full body workout day in the next program.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Looking good! If you wanted to work your core more you could replace the incline DB bench presses with pushups - do sets of 5 moving your feet up on the stairs- 1 step, 2 steps, 3 steps and then back down again. Just an idea.



That's a good idea. I think I would just do normal pushups though. I find them challenging as is!! I think feet on the stairs would just about kill me right now!!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 16, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I hate it when people give you unsolicited advice...the neve of them...
> BTW...the next time you are benching...your feet should be.....



Don't even start!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2007)

good morning!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 16, 2007)

Tuesday January 16, 2007

Squats  30sec RI
55x12
55x12
55x10
I hate doing high rep squats...so hard!!

RDL  75sec RI
155x5
155x5
155x5
155x5
155x5

Legs are starting to shake by now.  

DB Bulgarian Lunges  75sec RI
20'sx5
20'sx5
20'sx5
20'sx5
Screaming profanity now.... ...convinced myself to finish
20'sx5 
Oh Thank God!!! It's over!!

I love leg day...I love leg day...I love leg day...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

Wouldn't it make more sense to do Lunges first?  Aren't you too unsteady after the Squats and RDLs?


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to do Lunges first?  Aren't you too unsteady after the Squats and RDLs?



I thought you were always to do your most compound movements first then follow with the rest. I'm following Cowpimp's program in the training section of the forum.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

Sweet_Dell said:


> I thought you were always to do your most compound movements first then follow with the rest. I'm following Cowpimp's program in the training section of the forum.



I'm just a n00b, so take my advice with a lot of salt.

Generally, you do want to do them big compounds first, but since the lunges require so much balance, you may want to do them first in this case.

You should ask Cowpimp, P-funk, or one of the other, more knowledgeable, people about this.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm just a n00b, so take my advice with a lot of salt.
> 
> Generally, you do want to do them big compounds first, but since the lunges require so much balance, you may want to do them first in this case.
> 
> You should ask Cowpimp, P-funk, or one of the other, more knowledgeable, people about this.



I appreciate your questions and it's making me think   about how a program is set up. I'm sure that Cowpimp and P-Funk have a ton of info in the training section on this. I will definitely do a search.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 18, 2007)

^ I think you are lifting in the right order... I wouldn't change anything. If you are having problems with your uni-lateral leg work after squats just increase the time you rest between the two exercises.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 18, 2007)

Thursday January 18, 2007

Bench Press  30sec RI
60x10
60x10
60x10

Yates' Rows  30sec RI
65x12
75x10
75x10

Bench Dips  75sec RI
BW+25x5
BW+25x5
BW+30x5
BW+30x5
BW+30x5

Pulldowns  75sec RI
95x5
95x5
100x5
100x5
100x5

Jump Rope
8 intervals 30sec jump/ 30 rest

Planks  30sec RI
35sec
35sec

Reverse Crunches  30sec RI
10
8
failure

I'm thinking about the changes I'm going to make to my next program. I might do a upper/lower/fullbody program with more unilateral and core work incorporated in it. 
I think it will be fun to try and put together a program and use some of the "new stuff" that I learned here!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ I think you are lifting in the right order... I wouldn't change anything. If you are having problems with your uni-lateral leg work after squats just increase the time you rest between the two exercises.



Thanks! I think I will do that.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2007)

Sweet_Dell said:


> Tuesday January 16, 2007
> 
> Squats 30sec RI
> 55x12
> ...


heh...u should try a set of 20...take the weight you'd normall do for 10...but...do 20. rest/pause...take a sec...do a couple at a time..but get thru the 20...you'll wanna pass out after...but it will be a glorious numb pain when u are finished...
 

Have u done lunges on the smith machine? See..that worthless dust collector actually HAS a purpose...set a bench behind you:
set your trailing foot on top of the bench. (top of foot...picture yourself running)
Do your reps. You will be stable..and you will be whimpering after your sets...


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 23, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> heh...u should try a set of 20...take the weight you'd normall do for 10...but...do 20. rest/pause...take a sec...do a couple at a time..but get thru the 20...you'll wanna pass out after...but it will be a glorious numb pain when u are finished...
> 
> 
> Have u done lunges on the smith machine? See..that worthless dust collector actually HAS a purpose...set a bench behind you:
> ...




Oh my God!!!  No. I won't be doing 20 rep anything in my life time!!!   I guess I'll just be a low rep girl forever.....and I'm ok with that.  

I have done those lunges that you suggested but, only with dumbbells (bulgarian squats I believe there're called?) and they are VERY effective.
As for doing them on the Smith Machine...Well honestly I'm not a Smith Machine girl either. (although it makes a great towel holder)  I guess I'm a old school, free weight kinda girl!!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 30, 2007)

Im back!!!
I put my back out so I had to take the week off of lifting and heal. Much better now and with the week off I had a lot of time to think about my next program. I'm going with a 3 day a week full body workout (which I have never done before so, i'm looking forward to it). I got a lot of great ideas from other peoples journals here as well as suggestions for core strengthening. So I tried to apply all of these in my new program.  

Monday January 29, 2007

DB Bulgarian Squats  45sec RI
20'sx12
20'sx12
20'sx12

Unilateral DB Bench Press  45sec RI
15x12
20x12
20x12
First time doing these. I liked them!!  

DB SLDL  45sec RI
35'sx12
35'sx12
35'sx12

Single DB Rows  45sec RI
25x12
30x12
30x12

DB Curls  30sec RI
25'sx6
20'sx10
20'sx10

Planks 30sec x 2  30sec RI

My whole body was saying WTF!!!!  Loved It!!! or...maybe I'm just sadistic?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2007)

hey! Glad to see you back!
naw...that 20 rep idea...is a body shock....u only do it every once in a while....u think your body was saying WTF now...try that...just once...if u don't hurl...yould wish u had....

true..smith is towel holder....but that's about the only exercise I'd use it for...


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks tough- high reps and low rest intervals, very nice! 
What does your new program look like?


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 30, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Looks tough- high reps and low rest intervals, very nice!
> What does your new program look like?



That was workout A -
Lower Push
Upper Horizontal Push
Lower Pull
Upper Horizontal Pull
Biceps (accessory work) 

Workout B -
Lower Pull
Upper Vertical Push
Lower Push
Upper Vertical Pull
Triceps (accessory work)

I will follow a undulating periodization:
3x12  45sec RI
5x5  90sec RI
4x8  60sec RI

I'll see how it work for me and make changes along the way.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks good SD. I can't believe that your longest rest interval is 90 sec- wow!
Just looking at those numbers makes me sweat!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Feb 1, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Looks good SD. I can't believe that your longest rest interval is 90 sec- wow!
> Just looking at those numbers makes me sweat!




Me too!! 

It looks good on paper but, I might have to change a few things along the way.  I want to drop a few pounds and work on my core strength. I couldn't have put together a program like this if I hadn't come across this forum. That's for sure!!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Feb 1, 2007)

No workout today...  Feeling shity for the past 2 days now so I'm just taking it easy. Damn Cold!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2007)

Drink your juice!

Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Feb 8, 2007)

Well it feels like forever but, I'm finally back! This is the worst year for colds/flu! 
Feeling better so I just did a light workout tonight to get back in the groove of things.

Thursday February 8, 2007

Front Squats  45sec RI
light barx12
light barx12
light barx12

Incline Unilateral DB Press  45sec RI
15x12
20x12
20x12

Hyper Ext.  45sec RI
BW+25X12
BW+25X10
BW+25X10

Single Arm DB Rows  45sec RI
30x12
30x12
30x12

2 sets of Birddogs 30sec each

Good to be back at it...


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Feb 11, 2007)

Saturday February 10, 2007

Superset  90sec RI 
1a) SLDL  
135x5
135x5
125x5
125x5
125x5

1b) OH DB Press
20'sx5
20'sx5
20'sx5
20'sx5
20'sx5


Superset  90sec RI 
2a) BB Split Squat
75x5
75x5
80x5
80x5
80x5

2b) Neutral Grip Pullups
BWx2 pulls/3 negetives
BWx2 pulls/3 negetives
BWx2 pulls/3 negetives
BWx1 pulls/3 negetives
BWx1 pulls/2 negetives

Still taking it a bit easy but, feeling much better. Still a tough workout!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 11, 2007)

That does not look easy! Wow killer on the loose! Nice job SD. 
What are your rest intervals?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2007)

she's an animal!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Feb 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> That does not look easy! Wow killer on the loose! Nice job SD.
> What are your rest intervals?



Thanks! It was a bit challenging!  

Rest intervals were 90sec.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Feb 12, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> she's an animal!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Feb 12, 2007)

Monday February 12, 2007

Superset 1a & 1b 60sec RI
1a) Reverse DB Lunges
35'sx8
35'sx8
35'sx8
35'sx8

1b) Long Bar Rows
75x8
75x8
75x8
75x8

Superset 2a &2b 60sec RI
2a) Single Leg Hyper Extensions 
BW+15x8
BW+15x8
BW+15x8
BW+10x8

2b) Unilateral DB Bench
20x8
20x8
20x8
20x8

Bicycles 30sec RI
15
12

Crunches
To Failure

Cardio (Bike)
6 HIIT Intervals  (I'll work my way up to doing 10 Intervals. Just couldn't do it tonight!)

So far I'm liking the fullbody workouts. They are kicking ass!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2007)

Impressive stuff! Good job! Strong on the SLDLs.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey, thanks Gazhole for the encouragement!  

Thursday February 15, 2007

Superset 1a&b  45sec RI
1a) Bulgarian DB DL  
30'sx10
30'sx10
30'sx10
1b) Pulldowns
75x10
80x10
80x10  I'm using an old York Pulley system so I think that I'm actually doing more weight then this because it drags and sticks so bad! Oh well, it works for now.

2) One Arm OH Squats  45sec RI
7.5x10  
7.5x10
7.5x10   First time doing these so I don't really know if I'm doing them right. I squat (ATG), so now I'm in squating postion, then press the weight with one arm (up then down) and then rise from squat. Is this right?  

3a) Seated DB Tricep Press  30sec RI
25x10
25x10
25x8
3b) Standing Calf Raise
25x12
25x10
25x10  

Workout felt good. Especially the OH squats. I could really feel it in my quads and core. I'm going to like them a lot!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 15, 2007)

If you are going to do one arm OH squats I would do what you are doing except every set you could snatch the weight up then squat for the appropriate number of reps. But I would do the exercise first in your routine. Just an idea. Nice workout!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice training program dell. How does the one arm OH squat differ from the regular overhead squat? Are you holding dumbbells in each hand, or are you holding one dumbbell center-line with your body? 


Nice workout, also. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Feb 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> If you are going to do one arm OH squats I would do what you are doing except every set you could snatch the weight up then squat for the appropriate number of reps. But I would do the exercise first in your routine. Just an idea. Nice workout!



Thanks for the clarification on the OH Squats. I guess I just made up my own excercise!!!  I will work on those and will put them at the beginning.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Feb 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Nice training program dell. How does the one arm OH squat differ from the regular overhead squat? Are you holding dumbbells in each hand, or are you holding one dumbbell center-line with your body?
> 
> 
> Nice workout, also. Keep up the good work.



Hey, Thanks!  

You only hold the DB in one hand while OH Squatting and you do right and left side. It's a great movement!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Feb 21, 2007)

Tuesday February 20, 2007

Superset 1a & 1b  90sec RI
1a) Squat ATG  
55x5
60x5
60x5
60x5
60x5
I Have gone heavier on the squats before but I'm being careful with my back and watching my form.
1b) One Arm DB Rows
45x5
50x5
50x5
50x5
50x5

Superset 2a & 2b  90sec RI
2a) SLDL
125x5
125x5
125x5
125x5
125x5
2b)DB Bench Press
25'sx5
30'sx5
25'sx5
25'sx5
25'sx5

3a) Planks  45sec RI
40sec
30sec
3b) Bicycles  45sec RI
10
10


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Awesome job Dell.  Those are some monster rows- your one-arm rows are almost the same weight as your squats! It's smart of you to go with a ligther weight ATG squat until you are happy with your form- I don't think people really realize that moving up the weight is the easy part- the mechanics of moving the weight is a lot harder to master. Besides what's the point of moving a lot of weight if your form sucks. Keep on truckin'


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hiya Dell! See you are still kicking ass!


----------

